# Asia Pharma or British Dragon?



## BigBird (Dec 2, 2010)

I've read/heard good things about the quality of each product line.  What is the general consensus of those who've had experience with both?  Thanks.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 2, 2010)

Neither.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 2, 2010)

Are they usually counterfeited or just not as strong as their labels read?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 2, 2010)

Dear BigBird, Asia Pharma products are GMP-WHO and approved by THAI FDA!
they are best. Human gear!

we have some nice offers now

best-regards

wp


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2010)

BigBird said:


> Are they usually counterfeited or just not as strong as their labels read?



absolutely not, they are both great product lines.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 2, 2010)

Check out the vid of how Asia pharma manufactures their stuff. It's pretty impressive.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 2, 2010)

its how all GMP prods made! its why they are FDA approved!


----------



## cbohning (Dec 2, 2010)

Ap g2g!!


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 2, 2010)

Get some from WP, heard great reviews from them and their gear is legit. I'd go with AP personally, I got some coming I can post pics once I get if you want. Shipping from WP is pretty damn quick to the US.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2010)

I completely trust Asia Pharma gear.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 2, 2010)

Seems like great stuff can't wait to try mine out


----------



## Grozny (Dec 3, 2010)

BigBird said:


> just not as strong as their labels read?



And what dose it mean “just not as strong as their labels read?”

   In few words what does that help if you'll get a staphylococci infection from it?!!

I'll piss 6.9ml in a vial, add 3g of nandrolone powder and 100mg cyanide. It'll test exactly 300mg/ml nandrolone. Do you want to have a go with it? The test is good.

   Main problem isn’t to produce good dosage,strength all about is how to produce 100% sterile  solution.

and WP is definitely g2g

a big plus for them is that they dont ship their gear domestically this mean that AP and BD manufacturer dont dispatch their gear in jugs/bottles etc only original product that was made in factory. imo this is a major concern to keep a quality and sterility of product for the user.

usually banal UG domestic supplier, after receiving a shipment, would have to re-bottle it and dilute every vial received. that seems like a lot of work but also there is the much more serious concern of sterility.

here is some example of shipping in jugs 

Steroids found in 'gay lube oil' - National - smh.com.au


----------



## srbijadotokija (Dec 3, 2010)

So Grozny, this was your boyfriend busted?

Steroids found in 'gay lube oil' - National - smh.com.au


----------



## Grozny (Dec 3, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> So Grozny, this was your boyfriend busted?
> 
> Steroids found in 'gay lube oil' - National - smh.com.au


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 9, 2010)

Dear members, I will have soon also Asia Pharma in ampules on stock in shop!

best-regards

wp


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 16, 2010)

what gear you got now man?


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 16, 2010)

I won 3 bottles of their sustabolic here is a pictures.







Going to be switching from Test E to it.

Dropped my last vial of test E


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 16, 2010)

How do you like it?


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 16, 2010)

That was very nice of WP to send that for free. I hope I win some, Seems like great FDA approved gear!


----------



## 10R (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm on britsh dragon dbol from world pharma and this stuff is good to go.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 17, 2010)

Dear 10R, i am real happy for you, you are just another customer who is happy with my service and prods i sale!

best-regards


wp


----------



## BigBird (Dec 17, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> what gear you got now man?


 

Started AP Cypiobolic and Boldobolic about 5 weeks ago and both are the real deal.  Also stacking with BD Win tabs.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 17, 2010)

Dear BigBird, i am happy you are happy with brands of gear i sale!

i do my best to sale only best products.

best-regards

wp


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 17, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> How do you like it?



Starting it next week.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 17, 2010)

Great,let me know how you like all.


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

I use ap and bd 
great prods i can say.


----------



## GMO (Dec 20, 2010)

Both are excellent brands.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 20, 2010)

Dear GMO, did you try it already?


----------



## SoreButtCheeks (Dec 20, 2010)

last time I was in Thailand the range of AP I found in Pattaya was rather limited they had only 3 products available :

Asia Pharma Cypiobolic
Asia Pharma Enantbolic 
Asia Pharma Stanabolic

all of which I bought to take pictures of for my blog


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 20, 2010)

So you got it in local pharmacy?
So guys can now see its FDA approved gear.

please post some pics so we all see. thanks for info


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Check out the vid of how Asia pharma manufactures their stuff. It's pretty impressive.



Is it the same way they make cheez it? lol

YouTube - CHEEZIT's Channel

YouTube - Cheez-it Commercials Prototype-Exclusive Director Cut


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 20, 2010)

here are links

YouTube - Anabolic steroids Tablet manufacturing by ASIAPHARMA

YouTube - Anabolic steroids Injection manufacturing by ASIAPHARMA

YouTube - Anabolic steroids Laboratory tests by ASIAPHARMA


in all years only Asia Pharma show it.. NONE other can even show its since we all know how they made it 

best-regards

wp


----------



## GMO (Dec 20, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear GMO, did you try it already?



I'm currently running BD Dianabol 50's in my cycle with good results thus far.  I get it from a domestic source however, I'm not patient enough to wait for the packages.  I also despise customs.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok,you take old BD tabs 50mg ..that is copy old version BD. Not gmp made.


----------



## Swoleisback (Dec 20, 2010)

I ran some BD Deca I thought it was awesome . Their holograms aren't easy to fake . Went in smooth no complaints. I have some AP winny Also.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 20, 2010)

Dear Swoleisback, i am happy when i hear somebody is happy with brands i also sale in my shop

best-regards

wp


----------



## Grozny (Dec 21, 2010)

BD or AP its same level of quality but I mostly big fan of AP tabs and I was surprised to see the quality of the AP blisters the boxes and the tabs. If they paid the same interest to the quality of the API's and *why  wouldn't they*, imo it more than good products.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 21, 2010)

For now all who ever try this dbol he like it.


----------



## GMO (Dec 21, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Ok,you take old BD tabs 50mg ..that is copy old version BD. Not gmp made.



Well...either way they work.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 21, 2010)

good.


----------

